# New HDD required.



## Tech_Wiz (Jan 31, 2015)

Purpose - Media Storage such as HD Movies, Songs, Other Video files.

Capacity Required - 2 TB or more

Budget - Rs. 7500

My PC Config is in the Signature.

Kindly recommend. Currently Split between Seagate baracuda & WD Green.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 1, 2015)

Both are good, however WD Green is a bit cheaper. Get whichever you get for lower price.


----------



## jollym124 (Feb 2, 2015)

Go for wd My passport ultra. Its in your budget. I have the same.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 2, 2015)

jollym124 said:


> Go for wd My passport ultra. Its in your budget. I have the same.



He is asking for a internal HDD not external.

GO for WD green cheap and kinda best.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 3, 2015)

Also check out wd purple 2tb-costs around Rs 6000 and its performance somewhat better than WD green


----------



## black_mamba (Feb 3, 2015)

Don't get the Barracuda no matter what you have been told.

You can get a Blue 2 TB or Purple 2 TB. The latter has One year extra warranty. Still Black is the one which is recommended, nothing can beat a 5 year warranty.


----------



## DK_WD (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Tech_Wiz,



> Purpose - Media Storage such as HD Movies, Songs, Other Video files.
> Capacity Required - 2 TB or more
> Budget - Rs. 7500
> My PC Config is in the Signature.
> Kindly recommend. Currently Split between Seagate baracuda & WD Green.



Based on your requirement, I’d suggest you to go with the WD Green. The WD Green drive used for computing like Storage, normal usage and etc. The WD Green models are available from 500GB to 6TB. To check the specification of WD Green, you may refer to the link below.

Support Answers  



> Also check out wd purple 2tb-costs around Rs 6000 and its performance somewhat better than WD green



The WD Purple drive highly recommended to use for Security purpose, but if you use as a normal drive, it will function like a normal hard drive too. It has inbuilt function to view videos in high-definition framework. To check the specification of WD purple, you may refer to the link below.

Support Answers 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply guys. Any specific sites where I can get the WD Green cheaper than rest? 
WD Caviar Green 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD20EZRX) - WD : Flipkart.com - Rs. 5700 approx.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 4, 2015)

black_mamba said:


> Don't get the Barracuda no matter what you have been told.
> 
> You can get a Blue 2 TB or Purple 2 TB. The latter has One year extra warranty. Still Black is the one which is recommended, nothing can beat a 5 year warranty.



WD Blue is available only upto 1 TB size.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 4, 2015)

That price is still the best you can buy for online.
Plus you can check your local store for a better price.


----------

